# **Bird Hunting Videos Thread**



## Coach K (Mar 17, 2017)

I initiated this thread so we could have a common place of cool videos like the Rolling Hills video that was posted of some of the good hunting they had out in west TX this year.  I'll have to look through my archives for some nice covey rises in GA to post here, as well.  

The short video that I posted below is of a pretty special dog capping off our southwest quail grand slam this past season.  It was a Mearns quail find on part of a covey.  Some pups I was working with on the trip bumped the same covey (10 or so birds) the previous day.   So, in order to try and get a good shot at seeing what these beautiful birds look like up close, I thought I would bring out my "heavy hitter".   I hope you enjoy the video.  It sure was an exciting moment for my dog and me!

If anyone has a desire to hunt the desert quail species next season, let me know (pm) and I can advise you how to accomplish the achievement !



Lastly, I will post instructions on how to imbed facebook videos to posts as the GON tutorial is basically of no help at all. ;-)  (Sorry GON)  My instructions are posted on the thread at the top of the Upland Game Bird Hunting Forum (Sticky: Those who post video's, please read!!!)


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 18, 2017)

Great video K!!!


----------



## Coach K (Mar 18, 2017)

*Glad you enjoyed it!!*



mlandrum said:


> Great video K!!!



It's fun to get those videos set to music.  Hopefully, in the future I can add a lot more footage of dogs searching with other "cut-ins" so it would be like a scene from a bird hunting t.v. show.  It just is very, very time consuming!

Following is another video that I posted to my website on facebook last off season.  The dogs and I were just fooling around in the off season playing hide and seek with pigeons in launchers.
I loved the way the music tied right in with the dogs work.  And the ol' grandma dog, Moll' (10 yrs old), coming in to back at the end makes me grin every time! 
The music, I believe, is called "Shotgun Senorita".


----------



## Coach K (Jan 24, 2018)

Here's a pup that just started putting it together.  She did not have a very good start early on in life.  But, when I ended up with her at 7 mths old, w/ lot's of hard work, and her absolute passion for finding birds, she is really starting to put it together, now.  This video shows her getting "birdy" very soon after I release her to hunt.  I believe this covey had been moving along feeding through this grassy area very early in the morning before we arrived on the scene.  Pretty exciting when a pup performs just how you expect!

Lastly, this video is unedited.  From the release on is exactly how it happened.  I just added the music because it makes it more aesthetically pleasing!  

P.S. - This thread is for everyone to put on their cool videos!


----------



## Coach K (Jan 24, 2018)

mlandrum said:


> Great video K!!!



Thanks much!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 24, 2018)

Great dog work and very enjoyable videos. 
Jeff


----------



## mecicon (Feb 4, 2018)

<EMBED SRC="https://vimeo.com/87528407">


<EMBED SRC="https://vimeo.com/87394352">

<EMBED SRC="https://vimeo.com/87392387">


----------



## Coach K (Feb 6, 2018)

From 2017 XL Wild Bird Hunting Camps




This was a little chaotic after the birds went down.  Three of the dogs were just 1 yr old and my dog Rhu' that was holding point on these Sage Grouse was just two years old at the time! 

Rhu' is expecting her 1st litter now, sired by a half brother to my "T" dog.  That dog, named "Tom" is a bird finding machine!  Can't wait to see the pups.


----------



## gsppurist (Mar 18, 2018)

Great videos.

It's been awhile since visiting this site after moving to the Northwest.  It has been good up here.


----------



## Coach K (Apr 7, 2018)

*Nice*

looks like a great season gspp!
thanks for posting that.

I think I may have been in that same plum thicket!


----------

